# I love taking photos of people kissing!



## Jeepnut28 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## OttawaPhotog (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree!  The usually turn out to be great photos!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2006)

It's even better when they want you to be taking photos....and not looking through their window


----------

